# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] exceptions erroer occured

## july77

collect exception (System.IO.IOException: 'C:\Users\dd\Desktop\TurboHUD 19.11.14.0 (v9.1) STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.7.63573 (64 bit)\s
위치: System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
위치: System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath, Boolean checkHost)
위치: System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
위치: System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync)
위치: System.Xml.XmlWriterSettings.CreateWriter(String outputFileName)
위치: ⁫⁯⁯‎⁫⁪*⁪⁬***‬‫⁫⁭‬*⁫*‫‪⁪‎*⁫⁪*⁯⁭‪*‎‬⁯*‪**⁫*.*‫⁮**⁭‬⁬*⁪‪⁮**⁬‫**‏‪​⁯‪‏⁯*⁯*‫‪‎‬***⁭‪‪ *⁮*(String )
위치: ⁯⁮‪‏*‫‬⁪*⁭⁮⁮⁫⁮*​‎⁯⁫‎*⁪⁯⁯‪‫‪⁪⁭⁬​⁬⁪*‎‏⁮‪⁭‎*.‬‏‎​⁭⁯**‪***⁪‪⁫⁮​‏⁪​*⁪‫*⁭⁭‪⁫⁮⁮‪⁪‎⁮⁪*‎⁮ *⁭*()
위치: ​‫‎​⁪⁮‎*⁭⁮*⁬​‫‎***‎‏⁬‫‪‪⁪‬​‏​‬**⁫‏***⁮‫**.‎⁬‎*⁯****⁭​​***‪‪⁬⁭*⁫‎‪*⁪**⁬**⁭***‫*** ⁯**(Boolean , Boolean )
위치: ​‫‎​⁪⁮‎*⁭⁮*⁬​‫‎***‎‏⁬‫‪‪⁪‬​‏​‬**⁫‏***⁮‫**.‬‫‪‫⁫*⁬⁪⁮⁬⁬‎‎‫**‪⁫‎⁭*⁪⁭⁫*‫​‪‪⁮⁭⁫*‬‫⁯​⁫ ⁭⁯*(Boolean ))

symptoms: eternal loading, delayed overaly(almost 10 secs)
sorry for bad english

----------


## RNN

That happens with some frequency in the latest versions. The Turbohud process must remain in the background and does not close completely. Close TH by pressing Control + End and reopen it, it will be fixed. In addition, from time to time I advise you to delete the contents of that folder (stat_tracker) , many files accumulate.

----------


## july77

thank you RNN

----------


## KillerJohn

veey strange. it only happens when you close HUD?

----------


## july77

no 
can't loading hud when i start it
or if it loaded, theres delay on my overlay  :Frown:

----------


## RNN

> or if it loaded, theres delay on my overlay


for this .. edit config\config.xml (line 3) :


```
	<utility diablo_window_title="Diablo III" low_priority="1" auto_hide_hud="1" auto_terminate="1" high_framerate="1">
```

Change that 1 to 0 and something will improve

----------

